# Axminster AWHBS250N Bandsaw - is it me?



## dchallender (19 Feb 2011)

I've just set up my new bandsaw which I have had for a while in the box, anyway it isn't a hugely powered one as I only really do light wood work and as a first foray into bandsaws went for a small one due to space restrictions in the workshop. 

Anyway long story short did my first cut and the blade virtually stopped with a 12mm piece of pine !! :shock: In theory it can cut 120mm (I doubt it very much given what happened). I then tried to cut a 25mm piece and there was no joy at all.

It seems to struggle with everything, I've tried retensioning, etc. but no joy, looking at it now the only think I can see that may well be wrong with it is that the motor is faltering under load, as you can feel it slow down, i can here the top wheel rubbing though on what seems to be the mounting boss on the frame, but this is superficial I think.

At this rate I'm not sure it would cut cardboard, so folks is it me or do I skip a new piece of kit?

Any advice gratefully recieved

rgds

Darren


----------



## Chems (19 Feb 2011)

I had that bandsaw in a different model, I cut the full 120mm in Oak. So it should work. Are you sure your pushing only slowly, and do you have a decent blade not the one that came with it? 

To much tension will make it slow as well.


----------



## CHJ (19 Feb 2011)

Is the motor belt tensioned correctly and not slipping by any chance?

Does the motor spin up quickly or does it take time to get up to speed? If the latter suspect the start/run capacitor.

Does the blade rotate freely by hand.


----------



## andycktm (19 Feb 2011)

I had the fox...... whatever 150mm cut.Nothing more than a toy!!
Chems maybe you should go round setting peoples under powered bandsaws to cut the stated cut? :?
Its ok cutting 120mm,but not real good at a rate of 25mm a minute.


----------



## Chems (19 Feb 2011)

For the right price


----------



## mbartlett99 (19 Feb 2011)

Hi

Don't know if you've checked but ... I've got a fairly large Scheppach model that did exactly the same thing to me and it turned out to be the guides. I'd set them up at 15 degrees C nice and close but on the day in question it was a sultry 0 - the guides had moved with the temp enough to nip the blade up a little too much - stalled motor and tripped breaker. Try backing the lot off - upper and lower and making a test cut. A little motor like the one on yours won't handle too much resistance before bogging down. Worth a shot.


----------



## harryc (19 Feb 2011)

It might be worthwhile trying it with a different blade (I am assuming you are using the machine with the original) like a Starret or Tuff saw, you might be surprised with the difference  

Harry


----------



## jimi43 (20 Feb 2011)

It looks pretty small from the pictures so probably has limitations but the third review on their website says this:



> Agonising over whether this machine will do what you need from a bandsaw? Fear not! I've used mine to comfortably cut several pieces of Oak over 4 inches thick. Naturally, common sense has to be used over controlling the speed of the cut but it is entirely adequate for the considerable amount of cabinet making I practice in retirement. Workshop space was my problem but this machine has a very conventient small footprint. I also mounted mine on a made-up wooden chassis with 50mm braked castors - recommended modification.



Two things I would do...get Steve's excellent DVD on bandsaw setups and jigs - the best thing you can get for your saw if you don't know much about them...and even if you thought you did :wink: 

Equally important - as others have said, get a proper blade. Remember...the blade should be the right one for the job. Speak to Ian at Tuff Saws...he is really helpful and get a new blade and one spare. You won't regret that either.

Good luck and let us know how you get on.

Jim


----------



## Steve Maskery (20 Feb 2011)

+1 for Tuffsaws. The blade alone will transform your saw.
CHeers
Steve


----------



## dchallender (20 Feb 2011)

CHJ":2najfyu9 said:


> Is the motor belt tensioned correctly and not slipping by any chance?
> 
> Does the motor spin up quickly or does it take time to get up to speed? If the latter suspect the start/run capacitor.
> 
> Does the blade rotate freely by hand.



In terms of the belt slipping it didn't look as though it was but I shall have a look today and see if it is, in terms of the motor it does seem to take a while to get upto speed - which is what made me suspect it at first, also you can feel it slow down when it is under load as well. 

The blasde does freely rotate by hand, as I mentioned there is a slight rubbing but I suspect that this is because it is straight out of the box and requires a little 'fettling' 

I will also get Steve's bandsaw DVD, but I have tried resetting the guides, backing them off etc and it seems to make no difference. 

It would seem that when you run it there is no power behind it to drive the blade, I shall take the advice given and report back later today - I suspect I may be on to Axminster's Technical department tomorrow as there is no way I would be able to cut 120mm in oak as other folks have with the BS as it stands at the moment, even if I was going incredibly slowly. 

I shall report back later today  

Thanks for all your advice

Darren


----------



## RogerP (20 Feb 2011)

I think you've answered the question yourself ...



> in terms of the motor it does seem to take a while to get upto speed



... I'd bet the motor is duff. Back to APTC.


----------



## jimi43 (20 Feb 2011)

You need to take the blade off....take the belt off...and run the motor on its own. You may have to override the safety lock switch to do this. See if it still takes time to come up to speed...

If not...put the belt back on the pulley and bottom wheel but not the blade and then run again...try stopping the bottom wheel and see if it has enough torque.....if it slows down easily then there is something wrong with the motor.

Cheers

Jim


----------



## dchallender (21 Feb 2011)

Well folks I didn't get a chance to have a look at it yesterday, but I'm back in the workshop on Thursday so I will update you all then

rgds

darren


----------



## OPJ (21 Feb 2011)

Didn't ByronBlack has the same trouble when he bought one of these saws last year? I'm sure he's since sold it but, he did document it all somewhere... I can't find it right now but, it might have been on The Wood Haven. If I remember though, it was something to do with the motor pulley and belt arrangement being set up on a slow speed - even though this is supposed to be a fast, single-speed machine? You could always try contacting Axminster directly. They'll usually offer to collect, repair and return a machine to you at no cost.


----------



## dchallender (22 Feb 2011)

OPJ":3kwjx2jk said:


> Didn't ByronBlack has the same trouble when he bought one of these saws last year? I'm sure he's since sold it but, he did document it all somewhere... I can't find it right now but, it might have been on The Wood Haven. If I remember though, it was something to do with the motor pulley and belt arrangement being set up on a slow speed - even though this is supposed to be a fast, single-speed machine? You could always try contacting Axminster directly. They'll usually offer to collect, repair and return a machine to you at no cost.



I'll have a look when I get back home on Thursday

Thanks 

Darren


----------



## kirkpoore1 (22 Feb 2011)

Could it be a dual voltage motor that's wired for high voltage and you're running on low voltage? It sure sounds like you're way under powered, and that's one indicator of miswiring.

Kirk
who isn't on a continent where that bandsaw is sold, but has seen the symptoms before...


----------



## CHJ (22 Feb 2011)

kirkpoore1":1w6cnsu9 said:


> Could it be a dual voltage motor that's wired for high voltage and you're running on low voltage? It sure sounds like you're way under powered, and that's one indicator of miswiring.
> Kirk
> who isn't on a continent where that bandsaw is sold, but has seen the symptoms before...



We don't have a 110Volt mains option in Europe Kirk, (230V single ph and 415V 3ph. or there abouts).


----------



## kirkpoore1 (22 Feb 2011)

CHJ":2cfqx42i said:


> We don't have a 110Volt mains option in Europe Kirk, (230V single ph and 415V 3ph. or there abouts).


I should have assumed that, but, heck, it just _sounded_ so right. 

Given that it's a new saw, there doesn't seem to be any extra drag on the blade or belt (from guides, etc), I'd have to agree with the motor problem diagnosis. Maybe a loose wire inside or something.

Kirk


----------



## barkwindjammer (22 Feb 2011)

Its not doing what it says on the tin-phone Axy and arrange a collection and replacement :idea:


----------



## dchallender (24 Feb 2011)

Not had a achance to get out there tonight - only just finished work, I'll let you know on Sunday !!


----------



## dchallender (26 Feb 2011)

Well folks I have finally had a chance to get in the workshop for a little while today and I have finally got to the bottom of the issue with the machine. 

Firstly the pulley was set to low speed as other previous people have mentioned, also I went through everyone's suggestions, with respect to the pulley, motor, etc. and found a number of issues with the machine which I have now rectified.

Anyway got to the root cause which was that when the belt was under load the motor was being pulled, when I initially looked at the mounting bolts last week they were ok, however having run it and put some load on the motor it has moved slightly having vibrated loose on it's mounting bolts. DOH!!! (homer) This caused the motor to slip on the drive belt, resulting in no transfer of power to the saw blade.

However one of the things it has made me realise is that when they say it is ready straight out of the box it is a bit of an understatement as I have gone through every bit of the bandsaw now and i have noticed a number of different elements that need to be fettled, fixed or just need plain tightening up !! ...job for tomorrow :shock: 

thanks for all your help as I now have a working bandsaw  

rgds

Darren

rgds

Darren


----------



## jimi43 (26 Feb 2011)

Great news Darren!

Just adjust the fence for drift when you do the next bit and let's see some veneers!

Jim


----------



## donjohnson24 (2 Mar 2011)

Hi Darren,
I know you have already done some adjustments, but you might like to search for 'Record Power BS250 Bandsaw (Review)' and pick the entry which has 'jarviser' in the web address (I am new, so I think I am unable to post the full web address). It contains some useful tips.

It was researching bandsaws that brought me to this review of the Record version, and I ordered the one from Axminster after chatting with 'jarviser'. It does seem to be practically identical - but a later version than in his review.

The article also mentions what may be a better downloadable user manual.


----------



## dchallender (2 Mar 2011)

I'll have a look - thanks for the tip


----------

